# .300 AAC Blackout



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Been looling for a .300 AAC Blackout and now I'm hoping I can get one of these barrels for my NEF Handi Rifle. If not, I'll get a new gun. Love the concept of launching a heavy bullet down range without the sonic boom. The lighter bullets in the 125-grain class don't interest me at all, because there are better options for that. But, a 200-grain projectile under the radar...good stuff. I'd guess the suppressor will cost more than the gun, though. Anyway, the new idea is here...


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

That's a real nice addition to a lineup of great guns. The Blackout is really gaining steam for alot of folks for big game hunting. Thanks for sharing Glen.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

For those not familiar with the .300 AAC Blackout.....

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/300_AAC_Blackout_(7.62%C3%9735mm)


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

bones44 said:


> That's a real nice addition to a lineup of great guns. The Blackout is really gaining steam for alot of folks for big game hunting. Thanks for sharing Glen.


I haven't contacted them about a barrel only yet but I used to be able to get barrels from NEF/H&R for $70 fitted to my action. I know prices have gone up and I certainly don't expect any price close to that; I just hope the new people will still do it without my having to buy a new gun. I really like my Handi-Rifle. Walnut stock, massaged trigger and two barrels: .223 and .22 Hornet. A one-gun man could still have an arsenal.


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

i also wouldnt mind a barrel for my handi rifle in this caliber looks like it would be good for deer season


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Here are a couple YouTube videos of the 300 Blackout and a pretty good price if you have to buy a new gun.
http://www.slickguns.com/product/aac-hr-handi-rifle-single-shot-300-blackout-16-threaded-barrel-black-polymer-stock-102602-33


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I checked AAC's website and find no reference to barrels for the Handi-Rifle. Still not sure if theirs is compatible with the NEF.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Barrels are now about $130 after fitting and shipping and whatever else they add. I just got a 357 barrel recently for mine.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Fred,

Tell me more. Was it from AAC?


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

if i get a pistol caliber barrel it will be the 500 s&w


----------

